# only administrator can access the internet



## cantonmom (Aug 1, 2010)

I can only access the internet in safe mode using the Administrator login. The weird thing is in normal boot I can get my emails but can't get internet. I ping was able to ping yahoo but could not put the ip address in the address bar and get anything. 

I don't know what else to do can anyone help?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is this a personal computer or work's? Has this been working prior to this issue? Is this issue applies for just one particular computer or for one particular User or LogIn?

Log on as a User and not an Admin and see if there's any Proxy settings, remove it if you do, here's how.


----------

